# Awesome deal on steel shot



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Remington is offering a rebate on Hypersonic and Nitro Steel. $10 back a box (up to $200) for purchases made between 11/20 and 11/30.

I just picked up a case of Nitro Steel at Rogers that's going to cost me $69.99 once I get my money back. I may not need it for a year or two, but at that price I figure I'm probably beating inflation.

Get 'em while they're hot. The rebate lasts 10 days only, but quantities may not even last that long.

Link to the rebate form:http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/media/downloadabledocuments/Remington-Ammunition-Black-Friday.pdf

Link to the best place I've found to buy it: https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/ammunition/remington-steel.html

Disclaimer: No, I'm not affiliated with Remington, and I'm not trying to advertise. I just figure some of you may be glad to know about this.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DON'T shoot hypersonics unless you want to trash your gun and guy a new one. The pressures are horrendous and they're notorious for wrecking guns...take this from first hand experience. One box wrecked a B2000 for me.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> DON'T shoot hypersonics unless you want to trash your gun and guy a new one. The pressures are horrendous and they're notorious for wrecking guns...take this from first hand experience. One box wrecked a B2000 for me.


Are you talking about a bulged barrel by chance?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> DON'T shoot hypersonics unless you want to trash your gun and guy a new one. The pressures are horrendous and they're notorious for wrecking guns...take this from first hand experience. One box wrecked a B2000 for me.


Thanks for the input. I appreciate it, and I'm sure others do to. I've heard the same, which is why I went with Nitro Steel. I used it for my 20 gauge back in the day, and was very pleased with its performance.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Are you talking about a bulged barrel by chance?


No it wrecked the gas piston system. Had to replace several parts and seals to get it to work again. On Duckhuntingchat.com there are horror stories galore using hypersonics.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Thanks for the input. I appreciate it, and I'm sure others do to. I've heard the same, which is why I went with Nitro Steel. I used it for my 20 gauge back in the day, and was very pleased with its performance.


Yep Nitro is definitely the way to go.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> No it wrecked the gas piston system. Had to replace several parts and seals to get it to work again. On Duckhuntingchat.com there are horror stories galore using hypersonics.


Hypersonics ended up ruining a barrel of my brother's gun. When they first came out, I guess their new and improved wad would fall apart and leave pieces in the barrel. The next shot would build up pressure and bulge the barrel. When my brother took his gun in, the smith said it was the 6th gun he had seen that month and all were shooting hypersonics.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Hypersonics ended up ruining a barrel of my brother's gun. When they first came out, I guess their new and improved wad would fall apart and leave pieces in the barrel. The next shot would build up pressure and bulge the barrel. When my brother took his gun in, the smith said it was the 6th gun he had seen that month and all were shooting hypersonics.


When I took mine in the gunnie told me that he hadn't seen a Browning B2000 in about 5 years and mine was the 3rd one he had in that month and all had been shooting hypersonics. I think all of them had the same issue too, messed up gas system but no barrel issues.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I'd never run Hypersonics but Nitro Steel is a great factory load.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think I had about 5 hypersonics left after we realized they were the problem. They're sitting under about 6 feet of water right now. I am sure the powder is good and soaked after 3 years under water.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta be kiddin me 

Uh..........9 boxes of 12 ga #4 Hypersonics for sale...cheap.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up I needed a case of shells anyway.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Ya gotta be kiddin me
> 
> Uh..........9 boxes of 12 ga #4 Hypersonics for sale...cheap.


Oh I'm sure you could put it on KSL and find some sucker willing to pay a decent price for it.... :grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dumb question, why are the still producing these if there is that much of a problem? Seems like they should do a recall:!:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Dumb question, why are the still producing these if there is that much of a problem? Seems like they should do a recall:!:


Remington refuses to acknowledge any problems and people are still buying them. Until there's a class action lawsuit nothing will change with them making and selling them unless demand dries up. I shot one in my 870 Wingmaster and it rocked the heck out of me and was about twice as loud as a regular 3" shell. I had just found out they were the cause of wrecking my browning and figured my wingmaster could handle them. After that one shot I reached into my pocket and pulled out all I had left and chunked them into the canal.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

fish-n-fool said:


> Thanks for the heads up I needed a case of shells anyway.


Glad I could help.

And wow... all calibers and shot sizes gone by noon. That didn't take long.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow Cabelas only wants $40.00 more a case than Rogers and nothing said about a rebate.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Talked with Rogers today & their sold out. This sale was so huge it crashed their system. Over 5,000 cases sold in one day. That almost $1,000,000 sales in one day on Remington ammo. Probably their best day ever.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

5000 cases in 3 hours? Yikes. I ordered mine online just after 1:00am. Looks like it went through but don't have shipping confirmation yet. Hope they work.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> 5000 cases in 3 hours? Yikes. I ordered mine online just after 1:00am. Looks like it went through but don't have shipping confirmation yet. Hope they work.


1:00 AM? That right there is some careful planning. I didn't remember the sale until I got to school around 7:00 AM, and I was surprised they still had some 12 gauge, 3" #2 left at that point.

I'm almost wishing I ordered two cases...but like I said, I won't get to this one for awhile anyway.

No shipping confirmation for me either. It may take a few days.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I was going to buy a couple cases, but they jacked up their prices this week. I was hoping to get a case for $29.99 You can head over to Wally World they have plenty, but not as good of a deal.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The WW Experts at Walmart are more than that and are 2 3/4" 6s, 3/4 ounce. I think the Remington stuff was a good deal. Not as good as we thought it would be, but good enough.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Shipping confirmation received on two cases. I don't think I'll live long enough to burn up all my waterfowl loads.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Put me in your Will. I'll take all the 28, 20 and 12 stuff. Have your family toss the 16 stuff lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Put me in your Will. I'll take all the 28, 20 and 12 stuff. Have your family toss the 16 stuff lol


Funny, Jer, 16 is where it's at for upland. I looked pretty hard at the 16 gauge, 15/16 ounce load they had on sale. That Merkel SxS would be a hoot for Canada.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Being in your Will would very helpful getting rid all your hunting stuff. You know just case your shot in the back by a jealous husband during a backstroke. Or a Republican lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Being in your Will would very helpful getting rid all your hunting stuff. You know just case your shot in the back by a jealous husband during a backstroke. Or a Republican lol


It's going to have to be a Republican, Jer. There's plenty over on the 24 Hour Campfire who would be happy to do the deed.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Heads up. Rogers has more shells in stock!


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

2 cases on order! Loved my Nitro's in years past... when Rogers sold them for $99/case shipped. But who's complaining at $70/case after the rebates?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got a shipping confirmation on the case I ordered on Friday-thanks again for the heads up, that is a killer deal!


----------



## waterproof (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like they have more in stock. Just ordered 2 cases of 3" 1 1/4 #2, 12 gauge. Too good of a deal to pass on. :smile:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Got my case of shells cut of all the UPC codes from all the boxes, Sent in all required information on the 30th of last month to a P.O. Box in AZ. 

Still no confirmation on my rebate? I hope everyone has some confirmation that it is being processed for them, I imagine it takes a little while to process the millions of forms that are turned in on these things but beginning to get worried. 

Shout out when you get any type of confirmation if you would guys.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> Got my case of shells cut of all the UPC codes from all the boxes, Sent in all required information on the 30th of last month to a P.O. Box in AZ.
> 
> Still no confirmation on my rebate? I hope everyone has some confirmation that it is being processed for them, I imagine it takes a little while to process the millions of forms that are turned in on these things but beginning to get worried.
> 
> Shout out when you get any type of confirmation if you would guys.


I hope you made copies of everything. Usually those are just processing centers that you send the info into and they may do similar processing for dozens of companies at a time.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I hope you made copies of everything. Usually those are just processing centers that you send the info into and they may do similar processing for dozens of companies at a time.


Sure did.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Heads up. Rebates must be postmarked by TOMORROW, December 19, 2015 (unless you happen to reside in California, in which case you have a little more time). Don't forget.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anybody received their rebates? I bought two cases, sent all required info in before the deadline and haven't received any confirmation or rebate yet. Remington has a website you can check your rebate status and when I put my info in it says no status could be found...........$&@/:!!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The rebate form said to allow 8-10 weeks. I wouldn't panic just yet.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I just barely got my rebate yesterday. So they are in process.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Got my rebate


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Me, too. I bought a case before the last deal, so got $250 back on 3 cases. Net $7/box, which is a very good deal. I need to shoot more or I'll die with a basement full of shells.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Me, too. I bought a case before the last deal, so got $250 back on 3 cases. Net $7/box, which is a very good deal. I need to shoot more or I'll die with a basement full of shells.


Hopefully duck season is much better next year and we will all get to shoot more.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

My rebate is still processing but they finally said they have it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Me, too. I bought a case before the last deal, so got $250 back on 3 cases. Net $7/box, which is a very good deal. I need to shoot more or I'll die with a basement full of shells.


Dibs on guns and ammo. :sad:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hopefully duck season is much better next year and we will all get to shoot more.





Gee LeDouche said:


> Dibs on guns and ammo. :sad:


I missed going to Canada this year because my friend had surgery just before we were supposed to head up. We won't miss next year, even thinking about two trips. New camera on the way, too, so I'm already chomping at the bit.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I was losing hope on the rebate... lo and behold, yesterday, my check arrived and all is right with the world once again!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally got mine today. :shock: 

I'm not too happy that it took this long, but I can live with it if it gets me that kind of a deal. Here's hoping we all get to go through a bunch of them this fall.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Six months and multiple. And I mean MULTIPLE phone calls the check is in hand. I think I'm not playing the Remington game anymore. 

By the way Winchester has a rebate going on their AA target loads. They pay in a timely manner.


----------

